# Building out from the back --



## espola (Dec 13, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10221263251876577


----------



## outside! (Dec 13, 2019)

That is a nice counter attack goal, but I don't understand how it relates to the title.


----------



## espola (Dec 13, 2019)

outside! said:


> That is a nice counter attack goal, but I don't understand how it relates to the title.


I intended it as sarcasm aimed toward those who look on direct plays as if they were not "real soccer".


----------



## timbuck (Dec 13, 2019)

So much wrong in that video clip. 
i dont mind the clearance.  I don’t think he planned on his teammate actually getting to the ball.
The player man marking the attacker-  how do you whiff so bad?
The slide tackle?  No reason to go to ground there. 
Why didn’t the keeper come out waaaaayyy sooner?


----------



## espola (Dec 13, 2019)

timbuck said:


> So much wrong in that video clip.
> i dont mind the clearance.  I don’t think he planned on his teammate actually getting to the ball.
> The player man marking the attacker-  how do you whiff so bad?
> The slide tackle?  No reason to go to ground there.
> Why didn’t the keeper come out waaaaayyy sooner?


I agree.

Unfortunately the 50-50 play was out of frame.  

The last defender should be thinking delay or limiting the attacker's options.  Help was coming.

When my son was a keeper, I told him if he shouldn't come off the line unless he was sure he could win the ball.


----------



## Grace T. (Dec 13, 2019)

espola said:


> When my son was a keeper, I told him if he shouldn't come off the line unless he was sure he could win the ball.


For a breakaway in Zone 0 (in the goalbox) most coaches will say always come out and you are usually blocking with your feet because of insufficient time to react. For a breakaway in Zone 1 (from the penalty spot to the goalbox) the guidance form most coaches is to always come out.  Zone 3 (from  slightly beyond the arc) hold (or better fall back to your line) for fear of being chipped.  Zone 2 (from the spot to slightly beyond the top of the arc) is a tough one....if your defender is clearly beat and there's a possibility you can win the ball the advice is usually to come out but to time your run to meet the attacker within the box...because otherwise with a good striker you've left the goal wide open and haven't narrowed it.  But the key is timing your run so that you aren't caught in no man's land.  Coming out is a trade off between reaction time v. narrowing the size of the goal....if you are caught halfway you have neither which means speed is required.

The timing of the keeper's run in this example is perfect.  It's timed to the top of the box and he beats the shot of the attacker.  The keeper should have had this one.  The problem is the keeper slid feet first, thereby opening the target on the goal wide open.  The keeper should have slid shoulder first making himself big towards the ball.


----------



## espola (Dec 13, 2019)

Grace T. said:


> For a breakaway in Zone 0 (in the goalbox) most coaches will say always come out and you are usually blocking with your feet because of insufficient time to react. For a breakaway in Zone 1 (from the penalty spot to the goalbox) the guidance form most coaches is to always come out.  Zone 3 (from  slightly beyond the arc) hold (or better fall back to your line) for fear of being chipped.  Zone 2 (from the spot to slightly beyond the top of the arc) is a tough one....if your defender is clearly beat and there's a possibility you can win the ball the advice is usually to come out but to time your run to meet the attacker within the box...because otherwise with a good striker you've left the goal wide open and haven't narrowed it.  But the key is timing your run so that you aren't caught in no man's land.  Coming out is a trade off between reaction time v. narrowing the size of the goal....if you are caught halfway you have neither which means speed is required.
> 
> The timing of the keeper's run in this example is perfect.  It's timed to the top of the box and he beats the shot of the attacker.  The keeper should have had this one.  The problem is the keeper slid feet first, thereby opening the target on the goal wide open.  The keeper should have slid shoulder first making himself big towards the ball.


On the line or on the ball.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 13, 2019)

Ball was in the attacking third. Can’t see the full field. But it appears that the keeper was inside of his own 6 when the ball was at the 50 yard line.  I’d prefer my keeper to be out a little further if there is only 1 attacking threat. ill take my chances with a 40 yard chip vs a 1v1 against the gk at 18 yards.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 13, 2019)

But what I don’t know is the context of the game. 
1.  What was the score?  Was the white team pressing because they were down a goal or 2 with less than 5 minutes in the game?  Was the green team whacking it forward because they were up a goal in the final minutes and just wanted to get it out of danger?
2.  Is the green striker the best player in the state or not so good?  Was the 1v3 typical of how he scores?  Or was it the luckiest day of his life?
3.  Is the keeper for the white team a full time keeper?  And on what level of a team?  Does he know how his center backs usually play? Is he sitting back 40 yards from the play because his center back is the best in the county and he makes that slide tackle 99 out of 100 times?  The attacker is 1v0 at the 50 yard line.  It takes him about 4 seconds to get to the 10 yard line where he shoots. The keeper does a decent job of trying to block the shot. But I’d rather him meet the attacker at the 20 or 25 yard line.


----------



## futboldad1 (Dec 16, 2019)

timbuck said:


> But what I don’t know is the context of the game.
> 1.  What was the score?  Was the white team pressing because they were down a goal or 2 with less than 5 minutes in the game?  Was the green team whacking it forward because they were up a goal in the final minutes and just wanted to get it out of danger?
> 2.  Is the green striker the best player in the state or not so good?  Was the 1v3 typical of how he scores?  Or was it the luckiest day of his life?
> 3.  Is the keeper for the white team a full time keeper?  And on what level of a team?  Does he know how his center backs usually play? Is he sitting back 40 yards from the play because his center back is the best in the county and he makes that slide tackle 99 out of 100 times?  The attacker is 1v0 at the 50 yard line.  It takes him about 4 seconds to get to the 10 yard line where he shoots. The keeper does a decent job of trying to block the shot. But I’d rather him meet the attacker at the 20 or 25 yard line.


the above is good example of all the various things that go into decisions and setups....analysis is tough without all the data...but for sure that slide tackle was "not smart"....


----------



## GKDad65 (Dec 16, 2019)

One fun play out of 60+ minutes (They don't even play a 90 minute game) of the worst soccer imaginable.
An example of everything that is wrong with US soccer.
...but that was a great goal!


----------



## MicPaPa (Dec 17, 2019)

espola said:


> I intended it as sarcasm aimed toward those who look on direct plays as if they were not "real soccer".


Actually in this case, it's not "those who look on direct plays" as not "real soccer"... it's the Poway High School Boys program that many look on as not playing "real soccer".


----------



## MicPaPa (Dec 17, 2019)

timbuck said:


> But what I don’t know is the context of the game.
> 1.  What was the score?  Was the white team pressing because they were down a goal or 2 with less than 5 minutes in the game?  Was the green team whacking it forward because they were up a goal in the final minutes and just wanted to get it out of danger?
> 2.  Is the green striker the best player in the state or not so good?  Was the 1v3 typical of how he scores?  Or was it the luckiest day of his life?
> 3.  Is the keeper for the white team a full time keeper?  And on what level of a team?  Does he know how his center backs usually play? Is he sitting back 40 yards from the play because his center back is the best in the county and he makes that slide tackle 99 out of 100 times?  The attacker is 1v0 at the 50 yard line.  It takes him about 4 seconds to get to the 10 yard line where he shoots. The keeper does a decent job of trying to block the shot. But I’d rather him meet the attacker at the 20 or 25 yard line.


The context is the green team (PHS) plays kickball and sometimes a blind squirrel finds a nut... about sums it up.


----------



## MicPaPa (Dec 17, 2019)

GKDad65 said:


> One fun play out of 60+ minutes (They don't even play a 90 minute game) of the worst soccer imaginable.
> An example of everything that is wrong with US soccer.
> ...but that was a great goal!


Fact Check: TRUE


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> Actually in this case, it's not "those who look on direct plays" as not "real soccer"... it's the Poway High School Boys program that many look on as not playing "real soccer".


Please explain.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 17, 2019)

I think the explanation is that his team lost. And that it was because the opposing team plays kickball.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I think the explanation is that his team lost. And that it was because the opposing team plays kickball.


I heard something like that first in 1998, although the criticism of the losing coach at the time about the winning goal was "It was just a toe poke", as if that were low class or something.


----------



## MWN (Dec 17, 2019)

timbuck said:


> So much wrong in that video clip.
> i dont mind the clearance.  I don’t think he planned on his teammate actually getting to the ball.
> The player man marking the attacker-  how do you whiff so bad?
> The slide tackle?  No reason to go to ground there.
> Why didn’t the keeper come out waaaaayyy sooner?


With regard to the keeper's play.  The keeper played it properly.  A keeper should not leave his line/arc until he feels that "stealing" space will result in a higher chance of stopping the shot.  As long as the attacking player's touch is keeping the ball close, then the keeper needs to wait for the heavy touch or the distance and time between touches are enough to steal space and play.  In this case, if the keeper came out earlier, the attacker had a very easy chip shot over the top with about a 90% chance of scoring based on his demonstrated ball skills.  The keeper waited and reduced the chance to about 50% in this 1 on 1.  We cannot fault the keeper at all, except for technique in the final slide.  His timing was perfect, any sooner and he would have lost use of his hand because he would have been outside the box.


----------



## MicPaPa (Dec 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Please explain.


Simply put, for years PHS boys program has been a Poway Vaqueros good old boy system...Vaqueros is a low level poorly managed / coached club... hence, PHS boys program basically plays poor soccer.


----------



## MicPaPa (Dec 17, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I think the explanation is that his team lost. And that it was because the opposing team plays kickball.


This is a petty simpleton  response...speaks to you not I.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> the above is good example of all the various things that go into decisions and setups....analysis is tough without all the data...but for sure that slide tackle was "not smart"....


I have access to a series of photos of my son escaping from a UCLA last defender's slide tackle to score a goal in OT, but I can' figure out how to post it without breaking the photographer's copyright.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> Simply put, for years PHS boys program has been a Poway Vaqueros good old boy system...Vaqueros is a low level poorly managed / coached club... hence, PHS boys program basically plays poor soccer.


The head coach of PHS was a club coach for a time with Vaqueros, but when he started as Head Coach (promoted up from JV coach) he worked for Scripps Ranch Soccer Club and for the last several years he has been working for SDSC (the merger result a few years back of RB, PQ, and Pegasus clubs).


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2019)

espola said:


> I have access to a series of photos of my son escaping from a UCLA last defender's slide tackle to score a goal in OT, but I can' figure out how to post it without breaking the photographer's copyright.


Figured it out - click the right arrows for succeeding frames of the "movie" -









						UCD Men's Soccer 11 | Henry UCLA0597
					

AggiePhoto



					www.aggiephoto.com


----------



## MicPaPa (Dec 17, 2019)

espola said:


> The head coach of PHS was a club coach for a time with Vaqueros, but when he started as Head Coach (promoted up from JV coach) he worked for Scripps Ranch Soccer Club and for the last several years he has been working for SDSC (the merger result a few years back of RB, PQ, and Pegasus clubs).


Check your facts because they're wrong. PHS head coach moved to SDSC within the last year...year and a half. PHS boys coaching staff has been Vaqueros for quite some time.

Check your source, they're misleading you...unless you're the head coach, then you're deliberately misleading.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> Check your facts because they're wrong. PHS head coach moved to SDSC within the last year...year and a half. PHS boys coaching staff has been Vaqueros for quite some time.
> 
> Check your source, they're misleading you...unless you're the head coach, then you're deliberately misleading.


My source is me, and I'm not the head coach.


----------



## MicPaPa (Dec 17, 2019)

espola said:


> My source is me, and I'm not the head coach.


Sure, OK. How many "several" years ago did the head coach depart Vaqueros for SDSC? Better yet, what year/season?


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> Sure, OK. How many "several" years ago did the head coach depart Vaqueros for SDSC? Better yet, what year/season?


Here is a picture of the coach with one of his SDSC teams - in 2014.


----------



## MicPaPa (Dec 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Here is a picture of the coach with one of his SDSC teams - in 2014.


I find it strange that you provided another misleading non-answer...not sure why you continue to mislead or why I continue to care, other than I must be spot-on with my assessment... although, I guess I can understand downplaying Vaqueros on ones resume.

Since you're struggling to  answer with facts and truth, allow me to set the record straight...the head coach departed Vaqueros for SDSC last March 2019 and picked up one team, a boys leftover non-selected 8th team...imagine your kids HS Varsity coach being an 8th team club coach.

I think I'll stand by my assessment that things haven't changed over the years...PHS boys program is still a Vaqueros good old boy system that is a poorly coached kickball team.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> I find it strange that you provided another misleading non-answer...not sure why you continue to mislead or why I continue to care, other than I must be spot-on with my assessment... although, I guess I can understand downplaying Vaqueros on ones resume.
> 
> Since you're struggling to  answer with facts and truth, allow me to set the record straight...the head coach departed Vaqueros for SDSC last March 2019 and picked up one team, a boys leftover non-selected 8th team...imagine your kids HS Varsity coach being an 8th team club coach.
> 
> I think I'll stand by my assessment that things haven't changed over the years...PHS boys program is still a Vaqueros good old boy system that is a poorly coached kickball team.


2014 is as far back as I could go on his FB timeline, so it is at least that far back.

I was on the BOD of the Poway until 2010 when my kids had aged out of the program, but still followed the club as my older son was coaching some Vaqueros teams in that timeframe (roughly between 2010 to 2016) and he was the Freshman coach at PHS for 8 years, and I volunteered with the PHS program running the scoreboard and clock through the 2015-2016 season, and my younger son's college roommate's mother was President of the RB club when she managed the big mergers to become SDSC.

So I think I know what I am talking about here.


----------



## MicPaPa (Dec 17, 2019)

espola said:


> 2014 is as far back as I could go on his FB timeline, so it is at least that far back.
> 
> I was on the BOD of the Poway until 2010 when my kids had aged out of the program, but still followed the club as my older son was coaching some Vaqueros teams in that timeframe (roughly between 2010 to 2016) and he was the Freshman coach at PHS for 8 years, and I volunteered with the PHS program running the scoreboard and clock through the 2015-2016 season, and my younger son's college roommate's mother was President of the RB club when she managed the big mergers to become SDSC.
> 
> So I think I know what I am talking about here.


Did he depart Vaqueros for SDSC March 2019?


----------



## timbuck (Dec 17, 2019)

If you are looking for A-licensed, 1st team, DA level coaches at the high school level -  You'll be very disappointed.
Practice or games 5x per week (during the day when a normal job would typically require you to be present).  The pay is only about $5k for the year.  (Which includes summer league, 6th period "soccer class" and all of the extra curricular things that happen in high school sports).
You'll find 1 of 3 types of people as a head coach in high school soccer:
1.  The math or gym teacher who doesn't know much about soccer, but the school needed someone
2. The local club coach who loves the game.  But also knows that coaching at the HS will bring more players to his club program.
3. A retired player or club coach who wants to stay involved in the game.  But is sick of the Club soccer BS that goes on and is coaching to stay involved.


----------



## futboldad1 (Dec 17, 2019)

timbuck said:


> If you are looking for A-licensed, 1st team, DA level coaches at the high school level -  You'll be very disappointed.
> Practice or games 5x per week (during the day when a normal job would typically require you to be present).  The pay is only about $5k for the year.  (Which includes summer league, 6th period "soccer class" and all of the extra curricular things that happen in high school sports).
> You'll find 1 of 3 types of people as a head coach in high school soccer:
> 1.  The math or gym teacher who doesn't know much about soccer, but the school needed someone
> ...


I get your point here but it's worth mentioning that I've asked quite a few coaches over the year who teach great soccer but simply can't afford the expense of the higher licenses and/or the time off work to take them....best one my kid's had was when they were tiny and he had his D or E license only (I forget which one)...


----------



## timbuck (Dec 17, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> I get your point here but it's worth mentioning that I've asked quite a few coaches over the year who teach great soccer but simply can't afford the expense of the higher licenses and/or the time off work to take them....best one my kid's had was when they were tiny and he had his D or E license only (I forget which one)...


Oh there are plenty of great coaches without the higher license levels. My comment was more towards the post saying that the hs coach was coaching the 8th team at a club.


----------



## MicPaPa (Dec 17, 2019)

timbuck said:


> If you are looking for A-licensed, 1st team, DA level coaches at the high school level -  You'll be very disappointed.
> Practice or games 5x per week (during the day when a normal job would typically require you to be present).  The pay is only about $5k for the year.  (Which includes summer league, 6th period "soccer class" and all of the extra curricular things that happen in high school sports).
> You'll find 1 of 3 types of people as a head coach in high school soccer:
> 1.  The math or gym teacher who doesn't know much about soccer, but the school needed someone
> ...


Not looking for anything from HS soccer...just addressing the shortcomings of this particular HS program.

BTW, not sure who you surround yourself with, but I don't know anyone who expects A-Lic DA coaches at HS level...this was a rather foolish statement.


----------



## MicPaPa (Dec 17, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Oh there are plenty of great coaches without the higher license levels. My comment was more towards the post saying that the hs coach was coaching the 8th team at a club.


More nonsense...as if there isn't competence and quality levels between DA and 8th team coaches.


----------



## outside! (Dec 17, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> More nonsense...as if there isn't competence and quality levels between DA and 8th team coaches.


I know of a high school coach that is better than many DA coaches.


----------



## MicPaPa (Dec 17, 2019)

outside! said:


> I know of a high school coach that is better than many DA coaches.


I do as well.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> Did he depart Vaqueros for SDSC March 2019?


It is possible that he still had a Vaqueros team while he was coaching with SDSC, but if he did, I know nothing about it.

Perhaps you are thinking of a different coach?  JV?  Freshman?  I don't know who those are this year.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 17, 2019)

outside! said:


> I know of a high school coach that is better than many DA coaches.


Our high school coaches are very solid.


----------



## MicPaPa (Dec 17, 2019)

espola said:


> It is possible that he still had a Vaqueros team while he was coaching with SDSC, but if he did, I know nothing about it.
> 
> Perhaps you are thinking of a different coach?  JV?  Freshman?  I don't know who those are this year.


So you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> So you don't know what you're talking about.


I admit what to the limits of what I know.  How about you?


----------



## MicPaPa (Dec 17, 2019)

espola said:


> I admit what to the limits of what I know.  How about you?


Sounds like something a therapist would direct you to say...too deep for this conversation. I'm referring to a specific HS, coach and set of easily knowable facts and for some reason you're just throwing out BS. But frankly, I can care less what your agenda or motives are, my assessment is solid. No need to respond.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> Sounds like something a therapist would direct you to say...too deep for this conversation. I'm referring to a specific HS, coach and set of easily knowable facts and for some reason you're just throwing out BS. But frankly, I can care less what your agenda or motives are, my assessment is solid. No need to respond.


It appears we have established that this coach has worked for several clubs the last few years.  How does that support your claim that "for years PHS boys program has been a Poway Vaqueros good old boy system" (especially now that you have admitted that he doesn't coach for that club any more)?


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2019)

Another rebuttal to the old boy network theory.  This is from a few years ago, and the goal scorer played for Vaqueros early on, but then went to 2 or 3 other clubs before college play at UC Davis and USD.  He made the PHS team as a Freshman despite leaving Vaqueros years earlier,  (I recommend running with the sound turned off the first time - the camera was in the middle of the crowd so the cheering can get a little distracting).  Situation - opponent's right-side corner kick, loose ball, then ---


----------



## Grace T. (Dec 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Another rebuttal to the old boy network theory.  This is from a few years ago, and the goal scorer played for Vaqueros early on, but then went to 2 or 3 other clubs before college play at UC Davis and USD.  He made the PHS team as a Freshman despite leaving Vaqueros years earlier,  (I recommend running with the sound turned off the first time - the camera was in the middle of the crowd so the cheering can get a little distracting).  Situation - opponent's right-side corner kick, loose ball, then ---


Partially keeper error.  On breakaway in the goalbox you have to come out.  Once the defender was beat the keeper should have scrambled off the line.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2019)

Grace T. said:


> Partially keeper error.  On breakaway in the goalbox you have to come out.  Once the defender was beat the keeper should have scrambled off the line.


I think that's a tough call because by the time the second defender got beat close in the keeper was stuck on the line just trying to be big.


----------



## MWN (Dec 17, 2019)

espola said:


> I think that's a tough call because by the time the second defender got beat close in the keeper was stuck on the line just trying to be big.


@GraceT, I have to agree with @espola.  The attacker beat two defenders.   The keeper held the line at the near post during the tackle/defensive attempts (right).  When the 2nd defender was beat the attacker is sitting point-blank in the goal box with a 3rd defender attempting to defend the far post area.  The strike was almost perfect, between the window of the 3rd defender and the keeper's reach.

Also note the 2nd attacker on the far post that could have taken an easy shot if the GK bites too early, assuming attacker 1 can pass through defender 3.


----------



## Grace T. (Dec 17, 2019)

MWN said:


> @GraceT, I have to agree with @espola.  The attacker beat two defenders.   The keeper held the line at the near post during the tackle/defensive attempts (right).  When the 2nd defender was beat the attacker is sitting point-blank in the goal box with a 3rd defender attempting to defend the far post area.  The strike was almost perfect, between the window of the 3rd defender and the keeper's reach.
> 
> Also note the 2nd attacker on the far post that could have taken an easy shot if the GK bites too early, assuming attacker 1 can pass through defender 3.


Agree up to your third sentence.  Correct choice is to hold until 2nd defender beat...I'd maybe be a little more angled towards the corner to cut off the cut back cross but all good until then.

But after that 2nd defender is beat, here's where futsal keeping and the new thinking coming out to Europe is instructive.  It's too close for a reaction save but it's not quite point-blank range.  The 3rd defender has properly covered the far post.  In futsal, the standard maneuver is to rush out and body block the shot in this situation....it's close enough that the percentage of blocking that with a body block is better than sitting on the line where the keeper is surely going to be beat by a striker that can hit it on target since the keeper has no reaction time.  If you apply futsal principles here, it really is quite standard: breakaway in the goalbox almost always come out.

I overlooked the 2nd attacker on the far post though.  Fair point.  I still like the odds of the attacker shooting better than the attacker properly laying off the pass, it not being intercepted by the far post defender, the 2nd attacker controlling that pass, and then shooting on target.


----------



## neo (Dec 18, 2019)

espola said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10221263251876577


nice long ball,..


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2019)

neo said:


> nice long ball,..


The original clearing kick was only about 30 yards (from the end zone, landed on the 25), but the run after that was what made the play.


----------



## LMULions (Dec 19, 2019)

couple thoughts:  I can't believe how long he maintained possession, had the ball for an amazing amount of time.  You don't see that as much in the girl's game.   Also, I'm surprised that more strikers don't take the approach of cutting across the field, a lot of times you can take advantage of the defender's switching to find a crease or lane (it always works in basketball - lol).  And lastly, I know the striker beat two defenders, but I think the GK would acknowledge that it wasn't their best effort.  I am the parent of a GK, I understand lack of response-time, but I think not coming out, not doing a better job of making themselves big, was a big part of this resulting in a goal.


----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2019)

LMULions said:


> couple thoughts:  I can't believe how long he maintained possession, had the ball for an amazing amount of time.  You don't see that as much in the girl's game.   Also, I'm surprised that more strikers don't take the approach of cutting across the field, a lot of times you can take advantage of the defender's switching to find a crease or lane (it always works in basketball - lol).  And lastly, I know the striker beat two defenders, but I think the GK would acknowledge that it wasn't their best effort.  I am the parent of a GK, I understand lack of response-time, but I think not coming out, not doing a better job of making themselves big, was a big part of this resulting in a goal.


It is barely discernible in the video, but the blue team had everyone up at the halfway line on the corner kick formation, so the defenders were backtracking during most of the run.  Also, note that the shooter used both feet while dribbling the ball up before cutting the ball back twice with his right foot and shooting with his left.


----------



## outside! (Dec 19, 2019)

espola said:


> It is barely discernible in the video, but the blue team had everyone up at the halfway line on the corner kick formation, so the defenders were backtracking during most of the run.  Also, note that the shooter used both feet while dribbling the ball up before cutting the ball back twice with his right foot and shooting with his left.


When I used to coach a long time ago I would ask players, "How many feet do you have?" Some seem to thing they only have one.


----------



## Surfref (Dec 19, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> Did he depart Vaqueros for SDSC March 2019?


No the PHS coach has been with SDSC for several years.  I have refereed his SDSC teams several times.  Espola and his sons were involved with PHS soccer for numerous years.  He was the old guy in the press box with his old heater.


----------



## Surfref (Dec 19, 2019)

Karma got me tonight in my HS game.  Was telling my partner how I had not issued any cards so far (11 games) this high school season.  Ended up having to issue a red card (2 cautions) In tonight’s game.  Asked the head coach of one team to please stop his two assistant coaches from yelling at the referee crew, and the coach made the two assistants leave the stadium.


----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2019)

Surfref said:


> No the PHS coach has been with SDSC for several years.  I have refereed his SDSC teams several times.  Espola and his sons were involved with PHS soccer for numerous years.  He was the old guy in the press box with his old heater.


The heater disappeared when I left it in the press box after the last game of the league season one year when I thought we were going to have a home playoff game and we didn't.  Next year it was gone.  Maybe that's how I got my recurring bronchitis.


----------



## twoclubpapa (Dec 20, 2019)

The Anaheim HS soph/frosh boys team did a great job of possession and building from the back in the game I worked this afternoon.


----------

